# Unable to remote record



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometime in the last few weeks, I have lost the ability to remote record from either the DirecTV website, iPad app or iPhone app. 

On the website, my channels don't show up consistently although when I go to my account, all the information is accurate. 

Using the iPad app, the record button is grayed out and I am unable to push it. I have logged out and logged in with no changes.

Using the iPhone app, programs in the guide show up as if I am not subscribed to them.

Any ideas? This week when I was on the road, I had to use my SlingBox in order to setup a recording.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Perhaps a screen shot of your issues would help.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> Perhaps a screen shot of your issues would help.


Strange issue. Here is one from the iPad and two from the iPhone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

p3pilot said:


> Strange issue. Here is one from the iPad and two from the iPhone.


Did you change the options on the DVR to allow other devices to connect?


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you change the options on the DVR to allow other devices to connect?


Nothing has changed and the iPad remote controls the receivers as before. One thing I just noticed is that if a program is one now, I can record it from the iPad app.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Try this:

Menu
Parental, Favs, Setup
Whole Home
External Devices
Select 
Choose Allow for External Access, Recordings, Current Program

I'm betting that Current Program is Allow and the rest are not.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> Try this:
> 
> Menu
> Parental, Favs, Setup
> ...


All the receivers are setup completely "Allow" on everything.

Strange issue, in that anything remote doesn't seem to think I am allowed to have the channels, but everything is working locally.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would call in at this point. I have some theories but even if it was true it would have to go through DIRECTV. Keep us posted.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Shades228 said:


> I would call in at this point. I have some theories but even if it was true it would have to go through DIRECTV. Keep us posted.


Thanks, that is what I was afraid of. A little more investigation shows that if I choose something like CNN, I can record it on the iPad, iPhone and website, but everything that is local will not work. There are a few upper channels that are not working also, but I cannot make the connection.

I am starting to suspect it has to do with the fact that my Zip Code changed as of July 1st. I updated it on the website, but something seems out of sync.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've had problems with the iPad app saying that it's scheduling the recording but nothing happens at the DVR end. It should have been recording the repeat (shorter version) of the Tour de France or the 8 pm review that never happens.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

p3pilot said:


> Thanks, that is what I was afraid of. A little more investigation shows that if I choose something like CNN, I can record it on the iPad, iPhone and website, but everything that is local will not work. There are a few upper channels that are not working also, but I cannot make the connection.
> 
> I am starting to suspect it has to do with the fact that my Zip Code changed as of July 1st. I updated it on the website, but something seems out of sync.


The website does not impact your service address just your billing address. If you did an address change you'll need to do it in their system when you call in.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

How can I escalate this issue to get some help? On July 16, according to the CSR I spoke with at that time, my issue was escalated to engineering. I heard nothing and when I called back tonight, I got the same run around from the CSR. He is attempting to get me to watch the video on using the website. It is driving me crazy and I don't know how to get this fixed. Clearly something is wrong with my account and what the computer believes about my status.

I am unable to remote record period. Neither the web site, iPhone App or iPad app is working for me to remote record.

Any ideas?


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had the exact same issue since my install date 7/16.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

p3pilot said:


> How can I escalate this issue to get some help? On July 16, according to the CSR I spoke with at that time, my issue was escalated to engineering. I heard nothing and when I called back tonight, I got the same run around from the CSR. He is attempting to get me to watch the video on using the website. It is driving me crazy and I don't know how to get this fixed. Clearly something is wrong with my account and what the computer believes about my status.
> 
> I am unable to remote record period. Neither the web site, iPhone App or iPad app is working for me to remote record.
> 
> Any ideas?


I had the same problem as you with the iPhone and iPad not recording programs.

Here is the fix I used and it works:

On your iPad:
Go to Settings-->General-->Network-->WiFi-->Choose arrow at right of the network connection you are using-->Under DHCP tab-->Change your DNS to 8.8.8.8 (Google's)

Done.

:hurah:


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

wish I had an ipad to try this, android phone no go, computer no go


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

tbolt said:


> I had the same problem as you with the iPhone and iPad not recording programs.
> 
> Here is the fix I used and it works:
> 
> ...


I am already using OpenDNS and switching to Google's doesn't make any difference. It also doesn't work on the website which changing the DNS on the iPad isn't going to make any difference.

I seem to have gotten this escalated to the right people but nothing is fixed as of now. Hopefully engineering will come through with a fix and I will let every one know.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

I received a Directv survey in my email for my recent customer service representative experience. 
I submitted it. I was honest & it wasn't pleasant. I expected nothing:beatdeadhorse:
This morning the service is working, PC, Android, etc. 
I have no idea what happened , I can only report that it is working as advertised.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

palmgrower said:


> I received a Directv survey in my email for my recent customer service representative experience.
> I submitted it. I was honest & it wasn't pleasant. I expected nothing:beatdeadhorse:
> This morning the service is working, PC, Android, etc.
> I have no idea what happened , I can only report that it is working as advertised.


No such luck for me. I have a running email conversation going on with DirecTV customer service, but no one seems to get anything working for me on either DirecTV.com, iPhone or iPad.


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

Just an update. It appears that the issue has been properly elevated and I have been receiving regular updates on the issue. As I guessed before, DirecTV is coming around to the idea that the problem is due to a zip code change we had in my city. National channels will record and work just fine, it is only locals that don't work. A CSR just called and confirmed that part and also that another customer in my area has reported a very similar issue since the zip code changed.

Hopefully this will be resolved soon.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

HBO2GO is now working as well, I guess the services now are all on the same page


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

palmgrower said:


> HBO2GO is now working as well, I guess the services now are all on the same page


Still nothing working for me. Guess it is time for another email asking for an update. They seem to forget about me after a few emails.


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

I have to believe a phone call may be your best bet


----------



## p3pilot (Oct 27, 2008)

palmgrower said:


> I have to believe a phone call may be your best bet


I am way beyond the phone call time. My understanding is that the issue is with the engineering team and I have an email contact just to keep pinging a couple times a week to make sure they don't think it is fixed or I have gone away.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Yesterday, with the earthquake on the east coast, here in New York City, regularly schedule programming was pre-empted for news coverage.

I was not at home and realized that a program that I had scheduled to record on my DVR would not be recorded, I used my smartphone to program t my DVR to record a later playtime of the same show on another channel. 
Received the confirmation and all seemed fine.

Got home later that evening and found that the recording hadn't taken place.

Called up the History menu on the DVR and it listed my requested remote recording as "Failed." 

Are you ready? The reason given was:
"This remote recording (serial # -------) was not recorded because the program had already been recorded. (3012)"

The scheduled recording did take place earlier, not of my show, but of news coverage. That's why I initiated the remote recording of the same show but at a later time and on a different channel.

Even if I for some reason want to record the same show at another time,
why should I be prevented from doing so?

Am I missing something?

What a dumb thing to do - curtailing my ability to record what I want to record.

Any justification for this?


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

GP245 said:


> Yesterday, with the earthquake on the east coast, here in New York City, regularly schedule programming was pre-empted for news coverage.
> 
> I was not at home and realized that a program that I had scheduled to record on my DVR would not be recorded, I used my smartphone to program t my DVR to record a later playtime of the same show on another channel.
> Received the confirmation and all seemed fine.
> ...


That is disappointing.

What brand of smartphone do you have?


----------

